# George, Frank, Becky IndigoXOpal



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Finally getting around to posting some pics. These are the babies that I got from an Indigo (I think T Pattern) OC and a Recessive Yellow Opal YH. The one is recessive red and may be dominant opal. The second is what? It looks like an almond and I won't rule almond out but I guess that would make dad an almond indigo, which I've never heard of but I suppose could exist. He does have black flecks. Hope the pics work.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Pictures didnt work out when you posted the URL.
Heres a working one 
http://s276.photobucket.com/albums/kk11/jbangelfish/


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Why on earth can I not make them work*

I've had trouble with them before but not this bad.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Good grief, here's the other one*

This will be the one that looks almond. It may be almond but I certainly didn't expect that from an indigo and a recessive yellow dominant opal.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Bill,

I got the feeling that you are an artist of some sort where pigeon's color is your template. If not, you might be a geneticist (classical one).

rod


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I do enjoy both*

I'm not a very good artist, so I like to make things from birds, flowers, fish or whatever I'm raising at the time. If you have a basic understanding of genetics, you can begin to control what the outcome will be, given that you know all the factors involved and how they work.

Genetics follow some pretty simple rules. Genes are either dominant or recessive and once you learn what they do, you can more or less paint with them. There is alot of hit and miss with breeding any plants or animals and many will not be what you want until things are fixed as a pattern, for instance.

Gazzi markings, baldhead markings, tailmarks, whitetails and countless other patterns and colors have been fixed into breeds so that they look exactly like the breeder intended. It may be a long and arduous task but it's alot of fun and learning along the way.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Knowing what each bird paired with another is great, but I also like those surprises that make you wonder where the heck that color came from. Makes breeding season even more fun 

And by the way, an almond indigo sounds interesting if there's a such thing.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Becky, I agree*

I enjoy the surprises too and it does make for half the fun. I put a black mottle with a recessive red opal and got a recessive white, I think. It's pure white with dark eyes. Funny, we've never had a pure white pigeon from this flock of fireballs in 25 years. I combine an old fireball with a new bird and bingo, a recessive white. I thought is was going to be yellow as a baby as it had almost no down (dilute) so it must also be dilute and it may even be opal. I'm going to breed from it to test it for what it is. The feather structure looks slightly odd or different, so I think it may be opal. Their feathers have a soft appearance to them, finer or something.

Both of these babies from the indigo and opal pair were surprises as well. I did not know that the indigo was split for recessive red and I sure never expected a baby that so far, looks like an almond. There are no almond birds in this pen either, so I'm sure it came from the indigo. Fun stuff.

Bill


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Bill,
I graduated with a degree in Biology. Classical genetics I almost failed. LOL! DNA is a different story. Loves them! When I am in doubt I use punnett square. Obviously back in college they show those peas and drosophila eye colors. I honestly don't remember pigeon color test.

I love grizzled birds. I like surprises. But when I get too many surprises I starts asking too many questions. Pigeon genetics seem to be a study on its own right.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Genetics work the same everywhere*

All living things are what they are because of their genetics. They follow simple rules and don't deviate, except in the case of new mutations, which do sometimes occur. These can be forced in certain situations.

As for my schooling, I quit high school. Had I gone to college, I would likely have sought a biology or science degree of some sort. Genetics have always been a special interest for me. I don't know how to work a punnett square. My wife does but doesn't really know much about genetics. I use percentages as they are easy to figure in my head. I've read books about genetics for fish (many species), pigeons, parakeets, finches, doves, lilacs, african violets, tall bearded iris and many other plants and animals. They all have the same book of rules. All I'm trying to say is that they work a certain way and they are predictable to a point. Armed with the knowledge of how they work, you can change things to your liking.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* HI BILL, i can't find the second picture ? * GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*

The craziest thing happened with these pictures. I tried to put another picture on and this one kept showing up in it's place. They had different numbers. I have no idea why I have so much trouble with pictures. Anyway, I had to take the indigo almond photo off of photobucket in order to show the other one.

I'll try to get it back on there but now my card reader won't read from this camera. Maybe I'll use my wife's computer to get it back there. Maybe an eleven dollar card reader from Walmart wasn't such a good idea.

Bill


----------

